# Classical Music Collection with YouTube links



## HarryAmon (Jul 9, 2011)

It took me a lifetime to separate the wheat from the chaff.
I would never boo at concerts or write nasty comments on YouTube, but I have strong opinions. My main message goes: Stop Hypocrisy! Simply ask yourself: Do I want to hear it every day?

http://goo.gl/5yrZZ


----------

